# DMC HQ - New Unit thread....



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, as of the 1st August 2014 we've been based in Unit B2, Raceview Business Centre in the middle of Newbury (now only 5 minute walk from the Train station)!

Here's a progress thread showing everything we've done so far, it's coming together nicely but as always there will still be bits we need to do for a few months (years) to come I'm sure :lol:

Here we go!

PART1

Moving out




Old Unit nearly empty


Empty


The new unit B2








After painting








You really don't want to see the before pics........... here's the afters of the two bathrooms

CLEANED
















I thought I'd jet wash the parking area


Legs took a bit of a pounding during this!




Banners






Racking


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

First car in


Progress....


Nice Visitor in his stunning Audi R8 GT


4 Cars in so making full use at this stage!


Not all visitors are R8's, we had the door open one evening when this dude popped in:


CQUK Banner thanks to Craig Hall


Audio work also being done on a customers car


Temp outside sign until the main ones are done


Microwave!!! (Priorities)!


3 cars in, again showing good space


Corner cleared for something exciting.....


Fork lift and a big delivery on a truck












Looking down


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

looks a busy time for you good luck in the new place!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great new floor there..... That cant have been cheap with the metal work.... look fab though.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Part 3!

Shop stuff moved upstairs


Use of the space


Signs up




Light wall









Working










Random shot in the unit



Nice cars.... 


Looking down again


Shop looking better


Change over downstairs of shelving


Flooring upstairs


Flooring by the door




Done






3 nice Black motors and 2 nice silver ones (OCD meant they had to be parked like this)




View of the Mezzanine


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Part 4!

MDF put up around the railing to make it a bit safer when the kids (and clumsy adults) visit:




Big jump with our Perfect coating room build












Next this weekend is new flooring courtesy of John from Zaino as they no longer need theirs

This is it when still installed at Zaino HQ


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Some work that, looks like you haven't stopped. Good luck, hope the moves a success.:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome write up nick.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Blimey that's one huge toad, must have liked your pad, as i do!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Didn't know there was a detailing place in Newbury! I visit the town quite a lot as the wife likes to shop there. 

Got a link to the mezzanine supplier, it's pimp! 

Have to stop by for a visit sometime! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice. I do love these kinda of threads. Can't beat what is essentially a massive man cave.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great , Johns flooring is great quality


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking good - you guys need another open day when the weather stops being rubbish.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Very impressive unit. Great transformation!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great.

Can you tell me where you bought the holders for the bottles please?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

the last time I saw so many lights was on the front end of a land rover .What watts are they .Great in the winter for you but a pain in the summer. Good luck with the premises
Daz


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

why would the lights be a pain the summer?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably the heat thrown off them


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

I knew I was missing something obvious!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

zippo said:


> the last time I saw so many lights was on the front end of a land rover .What watts are they .Great in the winter for you but a pain in the summer. Good luck with the premises
> Daz


They are LED reflectors, no heat.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

toni said:


> They are LED reflectors, no heat.


Thanks Toni, was going to say at the moment I wish they did give off heat 

They're completely cool though so yeah no issue in Summer and of course they use next to nothing electricity wise compared to Halogens either.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Going to be a great unit, if you don't mind me asking how much was the floor from Zaino, need to do something with my own floor and this would be ideal.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> Going to be a great unit, if you don't mind me asking how much was the floor from Zaino, need to do something with my own floor and this would be ideal.


Thanks, no problem! It was £2500 when they had it put in New, it's held up really well so I paid under 1/2 this but that's for 100sq/m so it's not cheap.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Nick, I'll have to pop over one day and take the tour! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Thanks, no problem! It was £2500 when they had it put in New, it's held up really well so I paid under 1/2 this but that's for 100sq/m so it's not cheap.


Thanks, I'm weighing up a floor like this against the square tiles and just resealing and painting.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to John again at Zaino for doing me a deal on the Flooring! We picked it up last weekend and spent a few hours Friday getting it down in the main area:

In progress


All done!





We ran a "Safe Wash Sunday" this weekend so for now used the Perfect coating room as a customer waiting area (We also had Air-con installed last week)

PS3 set-up with Steering wheel & pedals, coffee machine and cold drinks



A/C unit:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking well indeed! Good luck!


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

What a great space


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good! where did you get the LED lighting from?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mk2Singh said:


> Looks good! where did you get the LED lighting from?


I bought most of them through a seller on Amazon, 50w, 100w, 20w, and 10w.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great update, the ps3 and wheel may cause a problem, you let a customer loose after a stint on that they may...

a) Crash
b) Lose the license
c) Scare the crap out of their passenger

:lol:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice workingplace


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

We finally have 3-phase sorted too thanks to SSE, only had to wait for about 2 months but glad it's done.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

loving the updates , thanks for sharing


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice to see its coming along nicely now.

Glad you finally have the electrics sorted although I have to say it's not the cleanest cable installs I've seen. Then again I work in the section day in day out so only I would spot little ocd things like that.

Bet you can't wait for it to be all finished now!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

T.C said:


> Nice to see its coming along nicely now.
> 
> Glad you finally have the electrics sorted although I have to say it's not the cleanest cable installs I've seen. Then again I work in the section day in day out so only I would spot little ocd things like that.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for it to be all finished now!


Luckily I have a door to close it away so don't have to look at it - I'd love to tidy it up but I'd probably end up killing myself haha


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

So much going on here I just haven't had a minute to stop and update the thread but my Hydro dipping business is virtually ready to go now, we've had the spray booth installed, loads of lights and electrical work done and also the air lines dotted around the unit too.

Spray booth on the day of install:



Extraction:


Air lines:



Reflection of some of the other lights:



More lights on the stairs


A few more...


----------

